# Drawing stamps after redundancy



## MAM69 (11 Feb 2007)

I am going to be made redundant at the end of May and am getting conflicting opinions as to how long I will have to wait before I will be entitled to "draw my stamps". I believe it is dependant on the redundancy figure which will be about €75,000 after tax. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

What do you mean by "drawing stamps"? "Stamps" usually refer to _PRSI _contributions and these contributions secure certain welfare benefits for the individual. What benefits are you talking about? If you are being made redundant then you should look at signing on immediately if you are unemployed and also perhaps [broken link removed] so far this year. You should also check [broken link removed] for information on the taxation of redundancy payments.


----------

